# Ideas on how to remove this



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So I really want to remove this plant. Right now its cut down to the base but it grows fast amd is like an ornamental grass, something close to elephant grass.





Sorry about the leaves in the bed, I really need to blow this one out.

Can anyone help with any options apart from just digging it out?

The only other option that I thought was applying triclopyr to fresh cut stalks and then dig it out?

I dont want to damage the few plants/tree around them...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you want to transplant it or just get rid of it?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Do you want to transplant it or just get rid of it?


Just get rid of it. I think the previous owner planted this as a privacy screen plant.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Dig it up and put it in a pot by your driveway, somebody would love to have it. In the right spots they really shine ( ike the fall), but they get very large.

I have Maiden grass and Fountain grass but they can be huge and crowding.

Easy to transplant. Simple to just dig up.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Kallgren said:


> Dig it up and put it in a pot by your driveway, somebody would love to have it. In the right spots they really shine ( ike the fall), but they get very large.
> 
> I have Maiden grass and Fountain grass but they can be huge and crowding.
> 
> Easy to transplant. Simple to just dig up.


Thanks for this. Will try this today. Got almost an inch of rain so everything is as soggy as it possibly can be.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Got most out ...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks good. Where'd it go?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Piled it up next to the trees. Didnt have the energy to transplant them.

I went fairly shallow like 4-6 inches at max.. probably left some roots but didny want to destroy roots from surrounding plants and trees and the irrigation line underneath. I out ut in my lawn journal as well with more detail.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks good, it was way too close to the walkway. Those things need to be spaced about six feet from anything else. I doubt it will come back, but you could use some product if it does.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Kallgren said:


> Looks good, it was way too close to the walkway. Those things need to be spaced about six feet from anything else. I doubt it will come back, but you could use some product if it does.


I didnt document this but I could see the gravel from underneath the pavers come into the bed because it was invading all the way. After removing the roots I saw one or two pavers moving as well. I packed everything back and have added more soil into the beds to make it better. I think this season I will cover everything including the other roots and mulch the beds and see what comes back. If nothing comes back and it's all clean I will def plant a boxwood there to give a good privacy fence.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm no expert and you clearly have a better vision seeing all the angles. I think anything large there is going to encroach on the pavers as well as the AC unit. I would be thinking along the lines of ground cover, something without a woody root structure. Boxwood could get pretty large, you could prune it back, but the root zone might get out of control.

Maybe something like lavender?


----------

